# NC 50 and Stone lipstick



## K_ashanti (Nov 18, 2016)

I can not get this to work for me any suggestions??? Like a liner or something


----------



## alle685 (Nov 18, 2016)

i am an NC47 but I usually will do one of two things:
1) pair it with a dark brown lip liner and then after putting on stone, I will put a brownish pink, lip cover in the center of my lips.
2) Pair it with a dark purple lip liner and then put some purple in the center...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 21, 2016)

da_hood_model said:


> I can not get this to work for me any suggestions??? Like a liner or something


I love Stone but it can definitely take some getting used to especially since it's such a cool color to begin with! I say use Stone to outline ur lips  and blend in, then use a light pasty nude shade like Myth in the middle and blend to ur liking, add a bead of clear lipglass to soften the overall look. Easy and flattering


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Feb 12, 2020)

It's not very good but you can not leave it form the consideration ...


----------

